# Land closed to snowmobiles



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Land closed to snowmobiles 
Erosion, noise, conflict are cited in state move 

KALKASKA -- Almost 5,000 acres of state land in northern Michigan Antrim, Crawford, Kalkaska and Otsego counties have been closed to snowmobiles because of erosion, noise and conflicts between users. 

http://www.freep.com/news/mich/nsnow16_20030616.htm


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

yep! it is too bad, when you see a sign that sayes stay on the trail it means stay on the trail.... some idiots never learn.


----------



## hibrass (Jun 4, 2002)

I'm having trouble invisioning this location. Has anyone seen a map of the area thats closing?


----------

